# breeding rb caribe



## blaze (Oct 14, 2003)

i have seven red bellies that are breeding like crazy, have had three batches at once. i recently put a caribe in the tank with them, but for the first 8 or so batches he hasnt been involved at all, no bites, scratches or anything, but the last time they bred he was very scratched up and seemed to want to get in on the action. is this possible or am i getting excited for nothin. if so what would the babys turn out as


----------



## Supa Samoan (Jan 13, 2005)

I don't know but that'd be crazy


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Won't work...but with hormones that high in the tank I'd take out all the reds not breeding and get some more Cariba, try to encourage them to breed...


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

yea im pretty sure crossbreeding between p species is impossible - at least without the help of science...


----------



## blaze (Oct 14, 2003)

damn that sucks. i thought about that, lyle, but i don't really want to split the red bellies up. but i am taking some of the water from that tank and putting in my mixed pygo tank


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

have no clue whether this is possible. I doubt it though


----------

